
A Face-To-Face Request Is 34 Times More Successful Than an Email - daegloe
https://hbr.org/2017/04/a-face-to-face-request-is-34-times-more-successful-than-an-email
======
besogno
Well, the assistant professor of "Organizational Behavior" forgets that the
scientific method consists in repeating experiments in order to find
counterexamples to a claim. Science is not about seeking to prove anything to
be true. It is about doing exactly the opposite. That is why "Organizational
Behavior" is not science, has never been, and will never be.

------
hliyan
There is a big difference between a request to fill a survey and corporate
communication with a paper trail. For important requests, I've found the
opposite to be true -- formal email requests get way more follow up than
verbal ones.

~~~
davidgerard
YMMV. In business I've found the headline seems about right - I can send a
two-paragraph email that sets out precisely what's needed, but wasting half an
hour of my life on a meeting tremendously increases the chances they'll bloody
do it.

